# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Появился баннер «Доступ к эротическому видео открыт» (заявка №20108)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Просят отправить СМС для удаления баннера.
Дата обращения: 24.05.2010 14:18:58
Номер заявки: 20108

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*24.05.2010 15:00:18* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\Windows\SysWow64\EZUPBH~1.DLL* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 52272 байт дата файла: 06.09.2009 19:10:18 версия: "2, 0, 0, 37" копирайты: "EasyBits Software Corp." *C:\Windows\SysWow64\ezUPBHook.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 52272 байт дата файла: 06.09.2009 19:10:18 версия: "2, 0, 0, 37" копирайты: "EasyBits Software Corp." *c:\users\eugene\appdata\roaming\vgrrbzfz.exe* - Packed.Win32.Krap.ao
 размер: 156672 байт дата файла: 24.05.2010 12:51:42 версия: "5.1.2600.5512" детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Kryptik.ENF trojan

----------


## NickGolovko

Ваш компьютер заражен этой вредоносной программой?

Вам могут помочь следующие ссылки:

http://virusinfo.info/deblocker
http://www.incoremedia.ru/trojan

----------


## PavelA

Ник! По-моему, ты промазал с ответом в эту тему  :Wink:

----------


## NickGolovko

Нисколько. Я же не Киберу даю рекомендацию.  :Smiley:  Это оперативный совет для посетителей, которые приходят в данную тему: взгляните на количество просмотров. Упомянутое в теме вредоносное ПО - еще один кандидат на бюллетень в "Инфекции дня".

----------


## CyberHelper

30.05.2010 13:15:33 лечение успешно завершено

----------

